# VW Golf R Rising Blue VS Opticoat !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

This Golf R was only two days old and the owner specifically requested that no predelivery be done to it as it was going to be Opti-Coated at my detailing shop .

The very first time I saw the car it wasn't bad considering what I am normally used to but even so there were a few areas that needed some mild paint correction as you will see from following photos .

Unfortunately the camera didn't pick up most of the defects so I had to take shots of the ones that it did !

Products used :

Meguiar's M 105 and M205

Optimum OptiGuard ( AKA OptiCoat )

Meguiar's Yellow 7" 2.0 Polishing Pad
LC 7" White kompressor Polishing Pad

Flex XC 3401 VRG DA

A thorough snow foam was used to remove any contaminants which were left from the dealer , the lower section was sprayed with Citrus Oil to remove any wax which the dealer didn't remove. This did a particularly good job in removing the wax .

The car was then driven inside and dried with the Black Baron 
http://www.properautocare.com/blackbarron.html

After a good clay down was done to remove any remaining contaminants IPA at 70% was used to remove any remaining residues off the paint work .

All areas were taped and paint correction started to all the paint work and to those areas like the front grill, roof, wheels, which needed more polishing to remove deeper scratches.



















Before










After










A Pillar Before









After









Before










After









Before









Close up !









After


















Wing Mirror before









After









Optimum OptiGuard ( AKA OPTICOAT)









Here you can see on the left hand side Opticoat whilst it flashes ( meaning drying supersonically quick !
Time to remove strait away !










Notice the lower part of the back window how it's drying quickly .








This product evaporates very quickly in summer you have to work twice as fast !

Here are the final results and two and half days work .

Please enjoy the following photos 



















Wheels Opticoated ( just the front part this time !)
































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up !

PS . I have another one of these to do next week in Metallic Grey:thumb:

Stay tuned :wave:

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nearly traded mine in for one of these, almost passed out when the VW guy quoted me. I paid 22K for mine full spec with DSG - cant believe how much they are. Great work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome Mario, stunning finish that Im sure the owner now totally appreciates leaving the dealer prep to those who can do it true justice. 

Not a golf fan but have changed my mind and would love that in my garage. Beautiful motor polished to perfection (& some :argie: reflections )


Thanks for sharing this with us :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great Job Mario :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Great work as usual Mario, and a stunning car, i really like the Mk6 - looking for the right spec. GTD at present.
Simon


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job on a fantastic golf..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Love it :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mario


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work, What a car!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Nearly traded mine in for one of these, almost passed out when the VW guy quoted me. I paid 22K for mine full spec with DSG - cant believe how much they are. Great work.


If you think there expensive in UK try and buy a fully spec one here in Australia $ 60.000 AUD and over :wall: thanks to our government who likes to s****** for every dollar we earn !

Thanks for the comments :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Awesome Mario, stunning finish that Im sure the owner now totally appreciates leaving the dealer prep to those who can do it true justice.
> 
> Not a golf fan but have changed my mind and would love that in my garage. Beautiful motor polished to perfection (& some :argie: reflections )
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us :thumb:


Thanks Mike ,

The owner was speechless when he picked up the car he couldn't believe it was the same car , the paint looked much deeper in colour with more gloss !

Most of that came down to good prep work and Opticoat was just the icing on the cake 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Great Job Mario :thumb:


Thanks Mike, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Great work as usual Mario, and a stunning car, i really like the Mk6 - looking for the right spec. GTD at present.
> Simon


Thanks Simon,

Yes, this MK6 is something different with those front and rear LED lights it makes the car look mean and aggressive!

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

D-Dub said:


> Stunning work!


Thanks mate !


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great finish Mario.
Excellent job as always. what did you use on the tyres?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job on a fantastic golf..


Thanks Tony :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice work, What a car!!


Thanks mate, I'm glad you like the work and car !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Love it :argie:


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning finish Mario


Thanks butler :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great work.


Thanks prokopas , I'm glad you like it :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks awesome 

Have you used the Opti-Guard on any black cars yet?

I've just ordered some Opti-coat for my Phantom Black Commie and wondering what it's like on Black? :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Great finish Mario.
> Excellent job as always. what did you use on the tyres?


Thanks buddy !

I used Aerospace 303 Protectant !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex L said:


> That looks awesome
> 
> Have you used the Opti-Guard on any black cars yet?
> 
> I've just ordered some Opti-coat for my Phantom Black Commie and wondering what it's like on Black? :thumb: :thumb:


*Thanks Alex !

Yes , I have here you go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202078

Enjoy !

Mario:*)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Alex !
> 
> Yes , I have here you go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202078
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

:argie: My dream car! lol

Looks awesome!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great finish! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Thanks Mario :thumb:


You are very welcome Alex !:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tehglu said:


> :argie: My dream car! lol
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks mate ,

I'm glad you like it !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Great finish! :thumb:


Thanks Florian :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic!! I think my Golf MK V & I need to come to see you :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Mario, great finish:thumb: Certainly looks like a product to keep an eye out for. What sort of durability is expected from it?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Fantastic!! I think my Golf MK V & I need to come to see you :wave:


Thanks Maris,

Please do mate , always welcome any time!

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work there fella


Thanks Mat:wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Mario, great finish:thumb: Certainly looks like a product to keep an eye out for. What sort of durability is expected from it?


*

Thanks Nick,

The Opti-Coat ( real name Opti-Guard ) durability is dependent on two factors proper prep work and the age of your car !

According to the manufacturer of Optimum new cars should last lifetime that is with proper maintenance ( although cars treated with OptiGuard can be washed with TFR without loss of gloss , beading or sheeting water ).

My Mercedes Benz Van was treated eight months ago and it's still sheeting and beading like day one the gloss has not been lost after repeated TFR washes which is very harsh on paintwork !

The dirt just runs off and is easily washed off !

Older cars have a five year warranty .

I will keep you updated on how the OptiGuard is performing in terms of long term durability stay tuned 

Mario*


----------



## tdi vrs (Sep 5, 2008)

Love that golf R looks stunning


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tdi vrs said:


> Love that golf R looks stunning


Thanks mate , much appreciated !

Mario


----------

